# Can you work this out



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

You'll get it

It is said that engineers take 3 minutes to resolve this, architects 3 hours and doctors 6 hours. Which is the 6th number? First one to work it out post the answer and then the rest can work out how you worked it out


1, 2, 6, 42, 1806, ___???

I worked it out in 14 seconds but then I am a photographer! There is a very easy way to do it

stew


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

3263442 9 seconds


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I make it 3337488 20secs but I did it by hand (no calculator)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> I make it 3337488 20secs but I did it by hand (no calculator)


How many fingers have you got Frank :lol: :lol:

So how did you both work it out?

stew


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

1806 x 1806 + 1806 = 3263442


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I couldn't be 4 rsed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

add the first two then multiply buy the second

1+2=3 *2=6

2+6=8 *6+42

6+42=48 *42=1806

42+1806=1848 *1806 gives my answer


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Pass? 15 seconds!


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

3,263,442


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

When I was sent this, earlier this morning I did not use a calculator either.

But I did cheat in the modern way - I went to google :lol: :lol:

http://www.minimunch.com/2008/08/04/1-2-6-42-1806/

Franks method seems to work out as well though, I should have made it a quest to use the numbers to make either the next highest or lowest number but I forgot how clever you lot are.....

I was also sent this which made me laugh

YOU KNOW YOU ARE LIVING IN 2009 when...

1. You accidentally enter your password on the microwave.

2. You haven't played solitaire with real cards in years.

3. You have a list of 15 phone numbers to reach your family of 3.

4. You e-mail the person who works at the desk next to you.

5. Your reason for not staying in touch with friends and family is that
they don't have e-mail addresses.

6. You pull up in your own driveway and use your cell phone to see if
anyone is home to help you carry in the groceries.

7. Every commercial on television has a web site at the bottom of the
screen.

8. Leaving the house without your cell phone, which you didn't have the
first 20 or 30 (or 60) years of your life, is now a cause for panic and
you turn around to go and get it.

10. You get up in the morning and go on line before getting your coffee.

11. You start tilting your head sideways to smile. : )

12. You're reading this and nodding and laughing.

13. Even worse, you know exactly to whom you are going to forward this
message.

14. You a re too busy to notice there was no #9 on this list.

15. You actually scrolled back up to check that there wasn't a #9 on
this list. AND NOW U R LAUGHING at yourself.


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

3263442- 5 seconds  
Multiply the next number in the sequence by 1 more than the previous number if that makes sense.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Both answers are valid both also works if the first (unseen) number is zero

There was once a problem like this (but a non-linear sequence) set in an A level maths exam that had an infinite number of solutions a 12 year old genius who was sitting the exam proved it in half a sheet of paper and his solution is now taught.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

My wife has just, correctly, (& pedantically!) pointed out that the 6th number is in fact 2. 
She now wants to know if she gets a prize :wink:


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

With all due respect I am afraid that you are all wong!! The next number MUST be '..44..'

You ask why?

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

It's simple - Because, my local Chinese Restaurant Menu clearly lists every one of those numbered dishes as: 'Including either Fried or Boiled Rice'.

All of the other numbers on that menu list the Noodles instead of Rice.


Bob L

PS Just a 1st of April Solution…….


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

3,263,442

about 3 minutes


Chris


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> add the first two then multiply buy the second
> 
> 1+2=3 *2=6
> 
> ...


But 8*6 = 48, not 42.

I make it 3263442:

1+2=3 *2=6
1+6=7 *6=42
1+42=43 *42=1806
1+1806=1807 *1806=3263442

Done in my head (with the help of a pencil & piece of paper  - only 4 hours sleep last night.)

Viv

(Edited for typo)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you very much for exposing my total ineptitude at 

a] recognising the method of solving the puzzle

&

b] managing to do any mental 'rithmatic.

You have depressed me even further into the slough of despond.

Ah well, time to up the dose of tablets again!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

This explains my grade 5 CSE result - I just looked at the numbers and counted across 6 and got number 1 as my answer. 

It has taken 45 years and 2 husbands and I still can't do long multiplications so what hope did I have. ( they tried to teach me)  

Mandy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well Mandy, at least you can count to two - but was that two husbands at the same time - a whiff of bigamy?!!!!!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

He! he !, that is very funny as my friends do worry about the fact we all go on holiday and to rallys together. 

I am in the process of planning this years holiday for my ex and his wife, mmmm now where shall I send them??? :lol: 

They are members on here too so better becareful what I say. 

Mandy


----------

